# [batch] Archiv in Datei mit Name von Haute



## dino4k (1. März 2005)

Hi,

 ich wollte mir eine kleine Batch-Datei schreiben, die mir automatisch meine wichtisten Ordner packt. Das ganze soll dann in eine Datei F:\BackUp\ [datum] .7z

 Wie kann ich in der Batch die Ausgabe eines Befehls ( date /t ) in eine Variable umleiten?

 Dann koennte ich diese Variable dann weiterverwenden, um den Zipper aufzurufen....


----------



## Azi (22. März 2005)

Wenn du Windows XP benutzt, ist date schon in einer Variablen gespeichert. Diese ist %date%.


----------

